# club intrawest resort dues



## TSPam (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi,
I just got my Club Intrawest dues and realized that I had kept my address in Canada on file. The cost was $8.09 CDN per point.

I am wondering if any US based owners have received their bills and what the price per point is in US dollars

Thanks
Pam


----------



## visor (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes, the info given is that it had gone up 5.6% from last year, 2/3 of that rise due to the exchange rate in favour of the USD. 

So... US owners may even see their MF drop?!


----------



## tashamen (Oct 17, 2015)

visor said:


> Yes, the info given is that it had gone up 5.6% from last year, 2/3 of that rise due to the exchange rate in favour of the USD.
> 
> So... US owners may even see their MF drop?!



Yes, they did drop for us US owners.  Cost is $6.15 per point, down $0.82 from last year.


----------



## visor (Oct 17, 2015)

tashamen said:


> Yes, they did drop for us US owners.  Cost is $6.15 per point, down $0.82 from last year.


Whoa, that's down 12%! 

But converting to CAD at 0.75, it's $8.20, which is just a tad more than Canadian MF.


----------



## tashamen (Oct 19, 2015)

visor said:


> Whoa, that's down 12%!
> 
> But converting to CAD at 0.75, it's $8.20, which is just a tad more than Canadian MF.



Depends on what day's conversion rate you're looking at.  Today it's 0.77, so a bit less at Canadian $8.01.

Regardless, I'm just glad that there wasn't a huge increase.


----------



## TSPam (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi.
thanks for your info. Glad that the price was about the same. I expect that they picked a day and did the conversion on that day. In years past they used to tell us the rate in both currencies.

Pam


----------



## MROB (Nov 19, 2015)

*Historical intrawest resort dues*

Hello,

I try to do a chart of the annual dues, if people have some informations

Everything before 2009

I need
Annual dues, 2007, 2008, 2010, 2011, 2012

Thanks


----------



## nuwermj (Nov 25, 2015)

Diamond Resorts International announces an agreement to acquire Club Intrawest 

http://ir.intrawest.com/file.aspx?IID=4424057&FID=32021899

http://investors.diamondresorts.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=251836&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2117471

Sounds like bad news for current Club Intrawest members, as this acquisition will likely dilute the high quality club with Diamond's lower quality portfolio.

http://ir.intrawest.com/file.aspx?IID=4424057&FID=32021899


----------

